# Hot Water Heater



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi All,

Finally some nice weather here in the New England!

So my hot water heater when running on gas is very temperamental when starting. In some cases it will run for a while then shut down. To get it running initially takes several atempts. I can see it is sparking fine during the lighting process.

I have filled up the tanks so gas is not an issue. The Stove / heater works without incident. I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts that might help me with this?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

oops! I just noticed there was a thread that already addresses my issue!

Another Hot Water Thread

Thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, no problem!
That's what we are here for!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...at least you kept looking and found what you needed in just over 30 minutes. Congrats!!


----------

